# How to make these messages disappear?



## sw2wolf (Apr 16, 2012)

```
>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012     
root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

>dmesg -a|grep -i medium|more
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:1): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:2): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da2: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:3): SCSI sense: NOT READY asc:3a,0 (Medium not present)
da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```

Can *I* disable those messages without recompiling kernel?


Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------

